# Best TT RS Downpipe i have seen so far.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

This is what I have


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

without sport cats


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's the most solid dual downpipe out there IMHO.
Better then all the single downpipe sh#t.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

R5T said:


> It's the most solid dual downpipe out there IMHO.
> Better then all the single downpipe sh#t.


Pardon my ignorance but why does two pipes matter so much if it bottle necks back to one pipe that has one entrance into the muffler? I could understand if there were two separate paths the entire way back but there arent so how much benefit can there be before it bottlenecks back into one pipe?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If you run the single pipe bottleneck at the rear axle it make no differens.
In that case a cat cleaned out OEM downpipe works fine.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Using this twin downpipe,you can use a decated original sports exhaust,or convert back to the standard system if needs be.
It's also possible to run a modded full length twin system


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Link to the vendor? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post a link to the downpipe? Google searches just aren't finding it, at least for me...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

hightechrdn said:


> Can you post a link to the downpipe? Google searches just aren't finding it, at least for me...


 http://www.ccc-motorsport.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=249


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

mine's a custom made twin 2.75 inch downpipe,running down to fit the standard exhaust. 
I think the one in the picture is a twin 3" designed for a car running twin 3" exhaust with sports cats.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> http://www.ccc-motorsport.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=249


 I'm having no luck finding the downpipe with that link...anything in english?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Twin 3" inch would never fit. At OEM turbo power level all you need is 3" inch anyway.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

It does fit,I had one made up by the same company. 
Custom made to your spec.,I chose two 2.75 inch,as the 3" are very tight and not really needed,running into twin Milltek straight through pipes and oem Audi sports exhaust 
They have to strip out a lot of the car,when making them and fitting.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Twin 3" from the downpipe rubs with stock engine mounts


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*more on elusive downpipe*



Black BeauTTy said:


> I'm having no luck finding the downpipe with that link...anything in english?


 Mike 
I got google to translate the page. It looks like a company called Turbo-Technik-Franfurt. I can't locate anything along those lines, but this thing looks awesome. Doesn't AWE have a downpipe? You might try the email address below. 

Ron 

Catalyst-less downpipe for the TT RS that Plug and Play can be mounted 
Audi Blog 07 January 2013 RS / S. , . TT , Tuning Tags: Audi , Audi TT RS , Downpipe TT RS , Turbo Technik Frankfurt No Comment 

TTRS Turbo Technik Frankfurt 

Turbo Technik Frankfurt has a catalyst-free downpipe for the Audi TT RS developed. 
By removing the first catalyst, the exhaust temperature 2.5TFSI engine with roughly 100 º Celsius down. 
For a hot-tempered 2.5TFSI engine is not a luxury and the motor only benefit. 
The Plu & Play downpipe can be / exhaust fitted between the turbo and as existing catalysts. 

More info here: [email protected]


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Twin 3" from the downpipe rubs with stock engine mounts


 I wouldn't know,but have not heard anything posted. 
There again there are not many cars fitted with the twin 3" as far as I know. 
Remember ones like mine,are custom made on the car,so made to measure. 
Mine will more than likely be up for sale soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> It's the most solid dual downpipe out there IMHO.
> Better then all the single downpipe sh#t.


 We've tested a 3 inch single downpipe design (with catalyst) to over 700 horsepower without any issues. 

:thumbup:


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Good to know as one is being fitted to my car this week😀


On the move


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Good to know as one is being fitted to my car this week😀
> 
> 
> On the move


 Why the change from the custom DP?


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Due to stage 3 being fitted, if it still fits then maybe it can stay on ?


On the move


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> Due to stage 3 being fitted, if it still fits then maybe it can stay on ?
> 
> 
> On the move


 Incompatible. (We provide the replaced part with the kit anyways. )


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

yes that's what Keith said. 
So it will be up for sale then,but more than likely sold in the UK or Germany,due to costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I really hope that's not this one!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I really hope that's not this one!


Nope, that one looks nasty design wise.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> Due to stage 3 being fitted, if it still fits then maybe it can stay on ?
> 
> 
> On the move


Yep, seen that.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

R5T said:


> Nope, that one looks nasty design wise.


What brand is that? Or is that just OEM without the cat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

No idea, but it's not OEM.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Came as a big shock to me that I'd been driving around with this crap on my car !!!
Custom made downpipe my arse,really got ripped off with this,it wasn't even sealed properly.
Must admit performance wasn't effected too much,which is surprising


----------

